
CO2 Coalition Propaganda About the Benefits of Carbon Dioxide - n0pe_p0pe
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gc-ypCFI0DE
======
n0pe_p0pe
More info about the CO2 coalition, which recently held a conference sponosred
by Facebook, Google, and Microsoft:

[https://www.motherjones.com/politics/2019/01/google-
facebook...](https://www.motherjones.com/politics/2019/01/google-facebook-and-
microsoft-sponsored-a-conference-that-promoted-climate-change-denial/)

